# 19" TFT Monitor Empfehlungen gesucht

## ScytheMan

Hi,

ich suche einen günstigen aber guten 19" TFT Bildschirm.

Er sollte spielefähig sein und keines dieser Widescreendinger (es sei denn jemand überzeugt mich davon, dass so etwas saumässig toll ist)

Preislich ist die Schmerzgrenze bei 210 zu ziehen.

Ins Auge gefallen bisher ist mir:

HANNS-G HX191DP

http://www.computerpool.de/artikel/tft_87/hanns-g--hx191dp-19zoll-tft-7001-300cd-m2-5ms-anal_67250013/partnerID=101

und (falls mich jemand von Widescreen überzeugen kann)

Hanns.G HW191D

http://www.norskit.com/norskit/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&DeepLink=PF10000D%2CHardware%2CMON%2DTFT%2D19110031490%2C

Besitzt irgendwer von euch einen TFT dieser Marke und kann ein bisschen was dazu sagen?

(im Besonderem: Was hat es mit dem D und dem DP auf sich? Ist DP nur die 2. Generation?)

Für andere Empfehlungen wär ich natürlich auch offen.

und last but not least noch eine Frage:

Macht es beim TFT einen großen Unterschied ob er per DVI oder per D-SUB angesteuert wird?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus, 

gruß ScytheMan

edit: Links gefixed sorry  :Smile: Last edited by ScytheMan on Thu Aug 02, 2007 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tost

Bei mir geht keiner deiner Verlinkungen...

----------

## a.forlorn

 *tost wrote:*   

> Bei mir geht keiner deiner Verlinkungen...

 

+

Ich habe ein paar BenQ 19" hier, die sind günstig und ok (leider kein DVI, aber DVI KVM Switch war mir eh zu teuer). Der Service war ok, innerhalb von 24 Stunden hatte ich bei Ausfall eines Monitor einen UPS Mann vor der Tür mit Ersatz, Zettel drauf und kein Stress.  :Wink:  Die Marke HANNS-G ist mir völlig unbekannt.

----------

## think4urs11

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> und last but not least noch eine Frage:
> 
> Macht es beim TFT einen großen Unterschied ob er per DVI oder per D-SUB angesteuert wird?

 

Definitiv ja.

Extremes Beispiel - IBM-Server (x306 glaube ich). Über D-Sub und onboard-GFX schlicht nicht nutzbar, weder per TFT noch per (Eizo-'highend')-CRT; komplett unscharf/verwaschen auch schon bei 1024x768 (und ja der getestete IBM-TFT war 1024x768, der 1280x1024 ein Samsung).

Einzige Lösung (wir haben mehrere davon und IBM wollte die Boards nicht tauschen) - billige Matrox rein und seitdem alles fein wobei die Unterschiede zwischen DVI und D-Sub jetzt sehr minimal sind.

----------

## xraver

Also ich habe mir den Samsung SyncMaster 931BW zugelegt.

Das Gerät mach 1440x900, ist schnell (2ms) und siht dazu noch gut aus.

Kontrast ist 2000:1

Mehere voreingestellte Profile helfen dabei die Farben für Spiele, Internet oder Filme on-the-fly zu ändern.

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=V3LU68

Tja, zum Thema Widescreen - ich finds toll.

Wenn ich jetzt eine 4:3 Gerät sehe - nein danke  :Wink: .

Die meisten neuen Spiele unterstützen auch 16:10 Formate und beim Filme schauen finde ich das Format auch ok.

Habe auch noch keinen getroffen der von einen Widescreen-Format zurück auf 4:3 wollte.

----------

## ScytheMan

Links gefixed  :Smile: 

Samsung is was feines  :Smile: 

Naja das Problem an Widescreen ist die größe

1440*900 < 1280*1024

(vergleich bei nativer auflösung)

oder meint ihr das fällt so wenig ins gewicht?

----------

## tgurr

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten den ViewSonic VX922 gekauft nachdem ich diesen Testbericht gelesen hatte (gibts hier auch auf deutsch).

----------

## a.forlorn

1280 x 1024 bei 17"/19" ist übrigens 5:4.  :Wink:  Das Problem kann auch werden, dass mit einem Widescreen Monitor eventuell die Grafikkarte nicht zurande kommt ( ältere Modelle ), oder die Leistung bei nativer Auflösung nicht mehr reicht um flüssig spielen zu können. Das würde ich vorher überprüfen.

Bei der Reaktionszeit der Hersteller wird gerne der Wechsel von weiß/schwarz/weiß angegeben, der ist sehr viel niedriger als ein realer Farbwechsel beim Arbeiten, Video schauen oder Spielen, am besten in einen Laden gehen und "Probesehen". Ich kann Schlieren auf manchen 2ms TFT sehen und bei manchen sehe ich bei 30ms TFT keine Schlieren. Ja, ich sehe auch den Unterschied zwischen 75, 85 oder 100 Hz CRT.  :Razz: 

----------

## Erdie

Also ich persönlich kann mit den Widescreen Dingern nix anfangen. Wenn man nicht primäre Filme guckt, ist das IMHO hinderlich. Die Hersteller können mit großen Zoll - Werten protzen, obwohl die Kisten effektiv weniger Fläche haben.  Was machs Du wenn du einen Text schreibst? Den Monitor vertikal drehen?

Ich habe mir einen Samsung 22" (ich glaube 214T heißt er) gekauft, weil es der einzige 4:3 war, den es noch gab. Leider war er auch teurer, aber ich wollte um jeden Preis einen 4:3 haben. Ich würde erst 16:10 kaufen, wenn es keine Alternative mehr gibt.

-Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Also ich persönlich kann mit den Widescreen Dingern nix anfangen. Wenn man nicht primäre Filme guckt, ist das IMHO hinderlich. Die Hersteller können mit großen Zoll - Werten protzen, obwohl die Kisten effektiv weniger Fläche haben.  Was machs Du wenn du einen Text schreibst? Den Monitor vertikal drehen?
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Samsung 22" (ich glaube 214T heißt er) gekauft, weil es der einzige 4:3 war, den es noch gab. Leider war er auch teurer, aber ich wollte um jeden Preis einen 4:3 haben. Ich würde erst 16:10 kaufen, wenn es keine Alternative mehr gibt.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Das mit dem Drehen konnte schon einer der ersten TFTs, den mein Vater hatte. Da war einfach ein zusätzliches Gelenk hinten in der Aufhängung. Unter Win konnte das dann sogar automatisch den Inhalt drehen.

Zum Briefe schreiben perfekt. Du hattest bei dem 17" eine ganze Seite schön groß drauf gehabt. (Ok. das war damals nen 4:3, aber wenn man den wiklich drehen könnte, wäre nen 16:10 echt super)

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Bei dem Samsung SyncMaster 931BW muss ich zugeben das dieses Gerät nicht höhen-verstellbar ist und ich auch das Display nicht drehen kann.

Darauf habe ich beim Kauf leider nicht geachtet. Aber trotzdem bin ich mit meinen Wide-Screen zufrieden.

Wenn ich mir meinen persöhnlichen Blickwinkel so betrachte, dann sehen wir Menschen doch eher ""in die Breite" als "in die höhe" ...oder?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine - also den Sehwinkel den wir mit unseren Augen nun mal haben.

----------

## musv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mir meinen persöhnlichen Blickwinkel so betrachte, dann sehen wir Menschen doch eher ""in die Breite" als "in die höhe" ...oder?

 

Warum sind dann Bücher und Hefte eigentlich nicht standardmäßig im Querformat?  :Smile: 

Für Textdokumente ist das wirklich ziemlich praktisch, wenn man den Monitor ins Hochformat bewegen kann. Hab's bei mir selbst noch nicht ausprobiert (aus Mangel an TFTs), aber ich glaub, das geht mit xrand zu bewerkstelligen.

Für mich selbst konnte ich noch keinen brauchbaren TFT entdecken. Bin noch der Meinung, daß die bezahlbaren TFTs in Punkto Qualität diversen CRTs noch irgendwie hinterherhängen. Hab mich erst vor ein paar Tagen mit 2 alten Iiyama Pro510 eingedeckt. 2x"1600x1200" ist schon was feines. Da weiß man erstmal gar nicht, was man mit dem ganzen Platz anfangen soll. Noch dazu, wenn man pro Monitor dann noch 16 virtuelle Desktops einstellt.   :Cool: 

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Wenn ich mir meinen persöhnlichen Blickwinkel so betrachte, dann sehen wir Menschen doch eher ""in die Breite" als "in die höhe" ...oder? 
> 
> Warum sind dann Bücher und Hefte eigentlich nicht standardmäßig im Querformat? 
> 
> 

 

Gut,  ich denke mal das sich besonders "breite" Texte nicht so gut lesen lassn. Aber für den Rest aller "sichtbaren" Möglichkeiten find ich es optimal (Filme, Spiele, ja sogar Internet - endlich im Firefox eine Sidebar die nicht stört).

Aber ein drehbarer Widescreen währe dann doch für Texte wiederum optimal.

Aber gibt es für 210,- auch einen Widescreeen der einen Höherverstellbaren Fuss hat, den man drehen kann und dabei noch ein gutes Bild liefert?

----------

## sirro

 *musv wrote:*   

> aber ich glaub, das geht mit xrand zu bewerkstelligen.

 

Geht auch. Habe das mit meinem 4:3 20"er einmal gemacht, häufiger aber auch nicht weil ich es einfach blöd finde. Wenn man viele Briefe schreibt mag das ja ganz nett sein, aber für mich war das nichts.

Höhenverstellbarkeit finde ich aber sehr wichtig.

----------

## Carlo

 *musv wrote:*   

> Warum sind dann Bücher und Hefte eigentlich nicht standardmäßig im Querformat? 

 

Weil das dann beim Halten so hin und her wabbeln würde. Außerdem ist das fokussierte Lesen eines Artikels nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem menschlichen Gesichtsfeld - und das entspricht (bei Normalsichtigen) etwa dem Verhältnis 16:10. Bildbände sind oft in diesem Maß gehalten.

----------

